# calf nursing and us milking...teat dip??



## coldinnh (Jan 4, 2012)

Being a starting 'hobby's farmer...We r letting our calf stay on Mom and milking once a day...calf did not appreciate the taste of the teat dip solution - so whet I use? DO I need to use anything since calf is still on her and in nature there would be no teat dip?


----------



## jhm47 (Jan 4, 2012)

Probably no need for teat dip.  If you keep their pens dry and well bedded, they do just fine.


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 4, 2012)

I hand milk. I don't use teat dip. I think it really stinks. Perhaps if using a machine which is being used on different cows, then a teat dip would help prevent spreading something between cows. I just wash with soap and water and use clean water and rags for each cow.


----------



## coldinnh (Jan 5, 2012)

GREAT! Thanks we only have the one cow and hand milk.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Jan 5, 2012)

Using teat dip is for tranfering milking units between cows who could have mastitis.. or other things wrong.


----------



## VioletandBodie (Jan 12, 2012)

shouldnt need it if shes with a callf and your hand milking her


----------

